# Happy Birthday jambo



## PB Moderating Team (Mar 23, 2012)

1 member is celebrating a birthday today:

-jambo (born 1958, Age: 54)


Happy Birthday!


----------



## Berean (Mar 23, 2012)

Happy Birthday, Stuart!


----------



## baron (Mar 23, 2012)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## jambo (Mar 23, 2012)

Many thanks.

I can't believe it 54. I remember when my own father was 54 and I thought he was ancient. Do my own children think that? I am scared to ask in case they say yes


----------



## dudley (Mar 23, 2012)

Happy Birthday Stuart! PS I will never return to Popery!


----------



## jambo (Mar 23, 2012)

dudley said:


> PS I will never return to Popery!



Amen! 

Although probably your name is on a computer somewhere deep in the Vatican and even now a crack Jesuit grab squad are plotting how to get you back. Might make a good Dan Brown novel.


----------



## MLCOPE2 (Mar 23, 2012)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## Somerset (Mar 24, 2012)

Happy birthday - 54 is no age at all.


----------

